Ask HN: As a Technical Founder, How Can I Get Better at Sales? - alshtico
======
lynnetye
I'm sure you can read books, listen to podcasts, and find online resources to
learn basic principles and guide your learning, but I'd highly recommend
hiring a sales coach / guru.

I struggled w/ sales for ~8 months and then (very randomly) was introduced to
someone who had 12+ years of sales experience in tech. I asked if I could pay
him to sit down w/ me for a couple of hours and walk through all of my sales
emails and correspondences. It was SO illuminating. I've continued to pay him
a generous hourly rate to keep coaching me on sales, and ~6 months later, I
feel extremely confident as a technical founder who can also do sales.

Getting an expert to walk through your process w/ you is really important
because there are so many nuances.

